# Atari landfill found.



## Xiammes (Apr 26, 2014)

Its nice to finally have closure on this, to bad the documentary is going to be xbone exclusive for a bit.


----------



## random user (Apr 26, 2014)

It wasn't much of a "legend", it was long confirmed by absolutely everyone involved.

Still, pretty neat. Those photos make it look like some undisturbed tomb in Egypt was found


----------



## Naruto (Apr 26, 2014)

This is going to make AVGN's day.


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 26, 2014)

Naruto said:


> This is going to make AVGN's day.



Would be luzly if they sent him a box of like 400 copies.


----------



## Risyth (Apr 26, 2014)

Now to find the Gamecube landfills....


----------



## random user (Apr 26, 2014)

Risyth said:


> Now to find the Gamecube landfills....


my basement is tightly secured.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 26, 2014)

Arcadeology?

A few pictures


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 26, 2014)

How many boobs do you think will try buy some of these?


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 26, 2014)

They will probably be pretty cheap, I would like one just to have it. Ironically the Et games will be a easier sell then they were 30 years ago.


----------



## Atlas (Apr 26, 2014)

Alright, now put them back.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Apr 26, 2014)

I'd buy one for the sake of having some history.


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 26, 2014)

Those fools, what have they done.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 26, 2014)

30 years ago that game was so bad that nearly drove Atari bankrupt, made the videogame business crash and the embarrassment was so big they buried the unsold copies, now its gold for "archaeologists".


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 26, 2014)

DO those fools not realize the evil they have unleashed unto the world.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Esura (Apr 27, 2014)

Some things are meant to stay buried.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 27, 2014)

The fake enthusiasm and media bullshit kinda kills the minimal significance this barely had in the first place.

Or maybe I'm just jaded as fuck.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Apr 27, 2014)

It's probably both.


----------



## Esura (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm not even a jaded individual and I'm feeling the same way lol.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2014)

Shit game bombs so bad that it gets celebrated 30 years later.. 

Welcome to humans..


----------



## random user (Apr 27, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The fake enthusiasm and media bullshit kinda kills the minimal significance this barely had in the first place.
> 
> Or maybe I'm just jaded as fuck.



Depends on your age group, I'd imagine 80% of people reading that article have no clue as to what:

A. Atari is
B. E.T. is
C. Why the games were buried

To the people that caught that era it's a quite significant nostalgia bump. And people spend millions on nostalgia sometimes.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 27, 2014)

random user said:


> Depends on your age group, I'd imagine 80% of people reading that article have no clue as to what:
> 
> A. Atari is
> B. E.T. is
> ...



I can see where you're coming from and even if I wasn't even around that specific era, I was let on the events surrounding that game pretty early on during the early 90s and even for a person like me, I can see why this would excite people in some way.

But, like I said, the forced enthusiasm and media embellishment just makes the whole thing look like a MTV special. URBAN MYTH NOW CONFIRMED. GO CHECK THE RAD DOCUMENTARY AT THIS READILY AVAILABLE STREAMING SERVICE #Yolo#Awesome#Banging

How is this fucking thing even an urban myth when it's widely known as fact for more than 15 years? Jesus Christ.


----------



## random user (Apr 27, 2014)

I guess it depends on where you go, there are gaming sites that are genuinely enthusiastic about this. Majority of course dealing with retro gaming.

But there are of course ones that are just whores for any commotion. Like IGN.
Yes, IGN, you go personally to that excavation site and make photos and videos, and then update the event constantly, I'm sure majority of your audience is thrilled by that article, right between PS4/xbone screenshots comparisons and new steam sale.

I honestly don't expose myself much to any such sites so I didn't felt any force fed enthusiasm.


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Apr 27, 2014)

I agree with that cat.


----------

